# Como obtener lo maximo de tu amplificador



## lalex (Oct 28, 2008)

Ola, buscando, buscando, y buscando... no encontre nada.



Queria saber si alguien tiene una guia con consejos, de como obtener lo maximo de tu amplificador (Audio), a transistores, o con integrados... da igual



por ejemplo, hacer q la max. salida de un preamplificador sea igual a la entrada, o cosas asi...


desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 28, 2008)

Basicamente no hay guias.

1) el preamplificador siempre va a sacar mas ganancia de salida q la de entrada. ejemplo un preamplificador operacional inversor de ganancia 10, te da unos 10volts pico a pico de salida por cada 1 volt pico a pico de entrada.

2) para q la etapa de poder tire la maxima potencia sin distorcion, en la entrada tiene q tener buena ganancia, pero q esa ganancia no haga q la onda de audio se distorcione, o sea, q no supere los limites donde se hace cuadrada.

3) para q la etapa rinda al maximo, debe ser alimentada correctamente con el voltaje de operación indicao, ni más ni menos.

ejemplo: un tda2050 se alimenta de 25+25volts con 1A de corriente. el voltaje de la fuente debe ser exacto, la corriente debe sobrar.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2008)

Tu pregunta es muy amplificadora. Es como decir "¿Cómo obtengo lo máximo de un auto?".
Todo depende del auto específico... 
En este caso, del amplificador que sea.
En general, no lo satures y permití que el aire cerca del disipador tenga por dónde moverse, para evitar sobrecalentamientos.
Después, no lo conectes a parlantes de impedancias más bajas que las mínimas especificadas... y no mucho más.

Después, lo de las ganancias. Tanto los Pres como los Amplis tienen la facultad de "agrandar" la onda de audio. En un pre (en general) podés fijar vos la ganancia, o sea, cuánto se "agranda" la onda (es un poco más complicado, pero lo muy básico es eso). En un amplificador, la ganancia (99% de los casos) es fija. No hay una receta fija para determinar si la ganancia del pre tiene que ser mayor y bajar el vol del amplificador, o darle menos ganancia al pre y más vol al amplificador. 
Eso depende de cada equipo y de cada usuario. Poné la oreja, un poco de paciencia y dedicale un rato hasta que encuentres dónde suena mejor tu equipo.

Cacho


----------



## lalex (Oct 28, 2008)

bueno, en si... me referia a los amplificador en general, no al pre, pero igual es buena información la q me dieron...


osea, mi profe me dio un par de consejos como:


- Tratar de no usar cooler, ya q las chispas q genera este por dentro, se reflejan sobre el parlante, ya q trabaja mas o menos a la misma frecuencia q el amplificador...

- Siempre suministrarle mas corriente al circuito, ya q si lo usamos a frecuencias bajas, este produce picos de corriente, los cuales pueden superar a la corriente entragada por la fuente...

- Usar un disipador generoso, ya q este le va a garantizar una mayor "vida" a los transistores o integrados...

- Usar siempre cables mallados, para hacer el cablerio, dentro del gabinete...

- Usar placas tipo Poxy, ya q estas duran mas...

- Estañar el cobre de la placa, ya q esto va a mejorar el fluido de electrones atraves del mismo

- En lo posible a masa los dispositivos. Por ej., la carcaza de los potenciometros, ya q aveces este puede actuar como receptor de radio AM.



nose.. cosas asii,, nose si me entienden.


otras de mis preguntas es si influye el tema ese de maxima transferencia de energia, donde la impedancia de salida ( de un mic por ejemplo) debe ser igual a la impedancia de entrada (pre (?) ).



Saludos, Gracias a los q respondieron...


----------

